# Guatemala 87 Sailfish in 3 days



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I returned to Guatemala last weekend to fish with Capt Brad Philipps aboard Decisive for the 7th time. Lynne, my wife, was able to join me. We enjoyed Guatemala at its best. Decisive released 87 Sails in 3 days. I released 43 and Lynne 34. Brad's wife Cindy and their 3.5YR old son Darren, joined us one day. Cindy helped us out releasing 6. Their son Darren even released his first two Sails. It was quiet an experience sharing an important milestone with the Philipps as Darren released his first of what I am sure will be many more billfish to come.

Friday, we raised 40 and released 26 Sails. I was rusty on the hook up. Lynne's second fish was big fish of the day, estimated to be a 130# fish. We ended the day raising a nice Blue, probably a 300 pound class Blue, but she missed the bait when she tried to take it.

Saturday, we raised 46 and released 39 Sails. Again, Lynne releases the day's big fish estimated to be a 140# fish. Lynne also learned how to hook her own during Saturday. This is the day that Cindy and Darren joined us. She had 6 releases, Darren had 2 and Kennedy, the first mate 1. Lynne and I released the balance.

Sunday, we raised 28 and released 21 Sails. And again! Lynne releases the biggest fish of the day and trip, plus it was the largest the crew had ever released, this thing was fat like a Marlin and was well over 150 pounds. It looked full of roe, so we released her with great care (no pics over the rail) and hope she has lots of babies. 

Lynne and I enjoyed 14 doubles, we had several Triples, I had two doubles with Darren, we lost a Quad. Plus we caught a few slammer Dorado. I lost 1 that the crew thought could have threatened the 20# record. Every trip down there has been a trip of a lifetime. This one certainly was the Trip of a Lifetime.....

Treamendous trip. I'm thrilled to have shared it with Lynne. We are also very happy that we were able to share with the Philipps' Darren's first release.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome trip! Never been to Guatemala it is definitely on the list.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

good lord that is alot of sails. congrats and glad to see that it was well worth the trip. def a trip of a lifetime


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

8 or 7 sails would be an epic weekend for me but 87 sails would give me a heart attack!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wow!!!! Amazing report thanks for sharing


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sweet!


----------

